# تصميم دائرة رقمية مبسطة لمفتاح كهربائي يعمل باللمس لتشغيل اي جهاز



## omar_beyaty (4 أغسطس 2006)

دائرة مبسطة لعمل مفتاح قلاب TOGGLE SWITCH الكتروني يعمل باللمس بدلا من المفتاح الميكانيكي حيث يمكن تشغيل اي دائرة بربط RELAY يقوم بايصال اشارة الاشتغال والاطفاء عن طريق CONTACTS RELAY . تعمل الدائرة عندما يلمس الاصبع اللوحة النحاسية لكل من الON او OFF حيث يضئ الدايود الضوئي في حالة الON مع وضع الـOUTPUT في حالة (1) (LOGIC HIGH) , اما عندما يلمس الاصبع اللوحة النحاسية لـOFF فأن الدايود الضوئي ينطفئ مع وضع OUTPUT في حالة (0) (LOGIC LOW).. ​


----------



## jehad1961 (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مارايك بتطبيق هذه الدار بشريحه واحده فقط Ic555
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو دنيا (1 سبتمبر 2006)

من فضلك اخى ارجو التوضيح اكثر من ذلك مع الشكر


----------



## jehad1961 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/usercp.phpttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/usercp.php ربما اكون قد وفقت في نقل المخطط


----------



## jehad1961 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

محمد ابو دنيا قال:


> من فضلك اخى ارجو التوضيح اكثر من ذلك مع الشكر


السلام عليكم الداره هي عباره عن 555 مرسومه عندي ولكني لا اعرف كيف احملها او ادرجها في الرد ان اردت ارسل بريدك وسارسلها لك عليه
السلام عليكم


----------



## ALOLA84 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
يمكن عمل فكرة بسيطة جدا باستخدام rellay واحد واثنين مفتاح(1NO -1NC) .ودي فكرة تسمى بدائرة start-stop





للمزيد 
ALI_KANDIL84***********


----------



## جواد الواسطي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء*

الرجاء تزويدي بصورة موضحة اكثر وتفصيلية للعناصر الالكترونية بارك الله فيكم
اخوكم جواد الواسطي
:14:


----------



## ALOLA84 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

هذه هي الدائرة المطلوبة وللاستفسار انا موجود


----------



## جواد الواسطي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر خاص*

اشكرك اخي العزيز على اثرائك لنا بالمعلومات المفيدة 
وللكن كنت اريد تفصيليا الدائرة الالكترونية التي تعمل باللمس
وأكون ممنون جدآ 
 جوادالواسطي 
:31: بارك الله فيك وانار دربك


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووور على هذه الدارة وإن شاء الله عن قريب أنزل أجيب العناصر وأطبقها


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## عزيزة المعاملى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

ما المعلومات عن جهاز ضبط الزوايا للسيارات وترصيص الكاوتش


----------



## حسن-12 (30 يناير 2011)

[font=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكور[/font]


----------



## saad_srs (31 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## بلال الخالد (17 مارس 2011)

داره جهاز يعمل باللمس


----------



## بلال الخالد (17 مارس 2011)

ارجو ان يتم قبول طلبي حول داره جهاز يعمل باللمس


----------



## الباش مهندس احمد (16 يونيو 2011)

_مشكور اخي الكريم _​


----------



## yasser 2005 (18 يونيو 2011)

بالنسبة للدائره الالكترونيه ارجوا توضيح بيان اطراف توصيل lm 324


----------



## haedar alrobae (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## مـ/ محمد الشريف (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك على الدائره


----------

